# How to disable stock sms



## Gonkulor (Jul 15, 2011)

I use Handscent SMS but I'm always getting duplicate notifications from the stock messager. What can I turn off thru TB, or freeze, to stop this issue?

I tried searching this issue and found no obvious instructions.

Hopefully my topic title will help others if someone can instruct how to accomplish this issue.

I have disabled the stock SMS before but I followed instructions given in a thread for some forgotten mod I had done in the past.

Please someone help.


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

It's under settings in the messaging app...


----------



## hturner5312 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Dslice, I have that very same concern as Gonkulor has. My question is I tried deleting the sms app and that completed messed my fone so I reinstall Tweaked 3.2 but what is the correct way to delete this sys app??? My fone is Samsung charge 3.2 stock kernel is there any way to get CWM to restore, I'm don't know how to get restore to work??


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

I delete it or freeze it. 
Just make sure in handcent is set as default sms and mms shouldn't have a problem

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

